# Urgent home needed for 2 lovely brothers, Bert & Ernie, London or elsewhere



## fernleaf (Jun 5, 2012)

I'm desperately looking for a loving home for my two black cats, Bert & Ernie. They are 12 year old brothers, but while they are both old in numbers, they're definitely still young at heart. They are in perfect health and have never had any significant illnesses. Their vaccinations are all up to date (just been done so not due for another year) and both have even had their teeth cleaned in the last year.

They really are extremely friendly, and in the 12 years I've spent with them they haven't behaved badly once. Ernie is very bold and bright. He likes a good conversation and wants to know everything that's going on around him. He's not afraid of much, loves a cuddle and given the chance will lick any plate clean in his vicinity. Bertie is quieter, but equally loves a cuddle and purrs like a rattling machine. Most of all he likes food and will eat as much as possible. Recently he's learnt to sit on his back legs and wave like a dancing bear when he wants more food or attention, so don't believe you can't teach an old cat new tricks!

This really is by no means an easy decision but I'm having to move out of my flat as soon as possible, as I need to rent it out for financial reasons. I'm moving into a flat with no garden and with my partner who's very allergic, which further affects his asthma. 

I'd really like to find them a peaceful home with garden access and preferably away from a busy road as they're not used to cars. They are also not used to dogs and would be better in a home without young children that's quieter. They're used to being left when I'm away, I just get friends to pop in to feed them and check they're ok. 

Please get in touch if you think you could give them a home. They really give a lot and make great companions.

Thanks


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

I'm afraid your chances of finding a home for black cats of this age are close to zero. You might have a difficult decision to make.

Liz


----------



## Lumboo (Mar 31, 2011)

At 12 years old they may be OK to be indoor cats as long as you provide scratching posts, litter tray etc.

My aunt is severely allergic to cats and suffers from chronic asthma but after spending time in our house over the past few months she no longer has symtoms when around them. She is still allergic to other cats though, but her immunity to our two has grown. Perhaps your partner would be the same?

Also, anti allergy wipes help and can be used weekly (available from [email protected])

Please try and find an alternative. Your boys are beautiful but as Liz says, their age and sadly their colour works against them. 

Do you have a friend who could look after them until your situation improves?


----------



## doclubz (Mar 7, 2012)

Hi.... its a very sad situation you are in. It'l be worse for the poor cats when they won't understand what they have done for you to abandon them  
What Lumboo said is right though. I am allergic to cats myself, but I love pets and as I can't have a dog living inside the house (for religious reasons ), I have a cat. He is an Exotic, now 10 months old. I was in a state when we got him: un-contollable sneezing; eyes itching, red and swollen. I coped for 3-4 days by using an Anti-histamine (over the counter anti-allergy meds). Then I totally stopped taking them and I was fine. We also gave him a bath once after he came.

This is not a one-off episode either. I have had a Persian when I was in University. Was allergic to him too initially, but got over it in a week or so. He wasn't the cleanest of cats so my roomie n I decided to give him a bath and that helped my allergy immensely too. So in 3-4 months, when he got himself dirty, we gave him a bath. Helped him, helped me.....All was well Ofcourse, those days I didn't know anti-allergy wipes for pets existed. 

The point of my rattling on and on is..... please plz plz take them with you and give them a chance. For all the 12years of unconditional love they have given you, the least you could do is give this a shot. Talk to your partner, give him some meds, give the kitties a shower and take them with you. Who knows, everything might be OK and you'll avoid a lot of heart-break  
Keeping my fingers crossed for your beautiful darlings


----------



## fernleaf (Jun 5, 2012)

Believe me this isn't an easy decision. I do have a couple of rescue places helping me now with direct adoption too, who are confident we can find them a good home.

I appreciate what you are saying re allergies and I have read a lot about it myself, but to ask someone who already takes prescription inhalers, anti allergy eye drops, antihistamines, sinus sprays etc twice a day and spends many nights with his wrists tied together and looped under his knee to stop him scratching his face and getting raw wounds during the night, to cope with the added stress of two cats, I don't feel is fair. Eczema is well documented to be stress related and he has spent a significant of time at my flat with them and rarely wakes up without a swollen eye or something, despite washing his hands after touching them etc.

Moreover they deserve a home to retire in that has owners who can let them go where they want, not being shut out of rooms and certainly not without a garden. I have also cared for them for 12 years, it's a two way street and I feel terrible about needing to find them a new home but I do believe in the long run they will be happier. Staying with me will mean less attention, less space, no garden and in the not too distant future children which I know they hate.

They are wonderful cats and obviously I won't let them go anywhere but the right loving home. In the long run I believe this is the best thing for them.


----------

